# External flash- blinding red beam of light



## Punky1030 (Jan 1, 2014)

I recently bought an external flash for my Nikon D3200. It's not Nikon brand, I bought it from Walmart. In order to use auto focus, it uses a red laser which I've been told is painful to look at when you're in front if the camera. In low light conditions where I need this flash, I can't see well enough to use manual focus. Is there anything I can do about this? I don't want to blind anyone, but I really want to be able to use this flash. Do more expensive models have the red laser beam too? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2014)

It's not actually a laser, so there's no physical danger to the subjects, but almost all modern flashes have this auto-focus assist lamp.  You can usually turn it off with a menu setting; out of curiosity, why are you manually focusing?


----------



## Punky1030 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response. I don't normally manual focus, but I couldn't find a way to use auto focus without the red light. In your experience, do your subjects have any problems with this type of red light/flash?


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2014)

The light is red so it doesn't make people's pupils contract and get smaller.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2014)

To be honest, the first thing I do when I get a new speedlight is turn the AF beam off.


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 2, 2014)

Gaffers tape.


----------



## Designer (Jan 2, 2014)

It's probably not actually a laser.  Is it actually painful to look at?  Try it out on yourself.  

If you are still afraid of the red light: Then you could also use ordinary white light to focus.  

Use an ordinary flashlight for the autofocus function, then turn it off or away from your subject before completely tripping the shutter.

(I have not tried this)


----------

